# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Cooked Bacon,,,  how long ?

## Justin Case

I was just thinking about bacon,,,,   How long do you suppose it would keep in your pack ?  in other words,,  If i fried some Bacon (crisp) and put it in a ziplock,  who long would it last if kept in a backpack on a camping trip or whatever ?  seems to me it would be ok for a very long time,,,,   ??   Thoughts ?

----------


## roar-k

> I was just thinking about bacon,,,,   How long do you suppose it would keep in your pack ?  in other words,,  If i fried some Bacon (crisp) and put it in a ziplock,  who long would it last if kept in a backpack on a camping trip or whatever ?  seems to me it would be ok for a very long time,,,,   ??   Thoughts ?


I have cooked bacon the morning I left for a trip and had it 24hrs later.  I have also cooked chicken, beef, and some other meats this way and had a really good meal at camp that night.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Bacon, about a week not chilled and air is able to get to it. The whole idea is to take the air and moisture out. You can do this with the gadget at this thread. Just using a baggie will NOT help. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...er-cool-gadget

If air and moisture can get to the fat in the bacon, the fat will turn rancid. A mold will develope and a horrible smell will happen, both in the baggie and out your arse if you eat it that way. I would also recommend a food grade 1"x1" dessicant pack inside the vac baggie. Most butchers can hand you a few if you cannot find them at specialized food stores like restaurant suppliers will have them on the cheap. 

Yoders makes an excellent canned bacon product and truly is real bacon, cooked soft and ready to plop in a pan......or wrap around a stick and place in your camp fire. They are a true mess to open and get out of the can, but is honestly a good product. 

http://www.avclub.com/articles/taste...ayer-ful,2481/

http://www.campingsurvival.com/yocaba.html

----------


## Justin Case

why does hard salami last so long ?  vinegar or something ?   I know salt is a preservative,, that why i figured bacon would be a good keeper..

----------


## Rick

You guys sure take greater risks with food than I do. There is no way in ... well, let's just say I would not eat one week old bacon. And the vacuum device is to extend the life of frozen items not to keep on the counter. 

Salami can be shelf stable or not. It just depends on how it's manufactured. Dry sausages, like Genoa Salami, is usually moistened with either wine or grape juice and has no water in it. That's why it lasts so long. Dry sausages that are shelf stable are easy to pick out in the store. They don't have cooking directions, the USDA safe handling instructions or the words "Keep Refrigerated" on it. They do make a good trail food.

I wouldn't hesitate to dehydrate beef, chicken or turkey to take along on the trail and have done it quite a bit but I'd never attempt pork or any other meat that has just been cooked on the stove. Even 8-10 hours is pretty risky.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

eh, we can all use a new pet "tape worm" to make life exciting..... actually vac packing is not just for frozen items. You can vac pack dry items or freshly cooked items. The prob usually comes in at when opened in the field, how do you re-vac pack them. That gadget helps out a lot. I have eatin week old bacon in the field by vac packing it with a dessicant. No ill effects that I know of. 

The yoders bacon is the best answer I do believe. 

This is the answer from Ask.com and channeled via Hormel via wiki. 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_long_d...ked_bacon_keep

----------


## roar-k

Ah shucks just buy some tactical bacon and you are all set.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Pfft! I reject your premise.

 Cooked bacon will be eaten, long before it can go bad.

(Who are you trying to kid?) LOL

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Tactical Bacon..... I swear if that pig has a scope, flash hider and rail on it, I am tossing a frag at it and giving up on pork......I am getting soooooooooooooo effffffin tire of tactical being added to dang near everything... like tactical coffee, tactical rain tires... blah blah blah.....TACTICAL CONDOMS....really.... NO REALLY...........hangs my head and sheds a tear a lil...... WE ARE TALKIN BACON HERE

----------


## Justin Case

Careful,,   you may have a "Tactical Breakdown" ! :burst:

----------


## your_comforting_company

> Pfft! I reject your premise.
> 
> Cooked bacon will be eaten, long before it can go bad.
> 
> (Who are you trying to kid?) LOL


I have to say, I agree with this 100%!

Seriously tho, bacon has a LOT of fat and would not store well cooked. Though I've eaten day old bacon leftovers on a sammich, that bacon is usually stored in the fridge. As OGL stated, it's the "cooked" items that will spoil. It might be a better idea to dehydrate, or smoke the bacon for storage, removing as much fat as possible (impractical for bacon). Pig fat is not stable at normal temperatures, like around 85F, it will tend to "sweat" out liquid fat, and therein lies the problem as a trail food.

----------


## crashdive123

If you have your heart set on back packing with cooked bacon.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

BUT.... once you open the Boars Head, what do you do to re-seal it and take the air/moisture out?

----------


## roar-k

> Tactical Bacon..... I swear if that pig has a scope, flash hider and rail on it, I am tossing a frag at it and giving up on pork......I am getting soooooooooooooo effffffin tire of tactical being added to dang near everything... like tactical coffee, tactical rain tires... blah blah blah.....TACTICAL CONDOMS....really.... NO REALLY...........hangs my head and sheds a tear a lil...... WE ARE TALKIN BACON HERE


What's wrong with this?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

haha, so tacticool eh?

----------


## Justin Case

Lololol,,,,,,   :Smile:

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Mall Ninja food.........

----------


## Justin Case

> Mall Ninja food.........


You know about mall ninjas ?   wow !  i didn't think you have been here long enough ?  :Wink:

----------


## woodsman86

man, to think mall ninjas get tactical bacon and all I get is country captain chicken or ham slice...so picked the wrong career

----------


## woodsman86

On a serious note...the pre-cooked bacon is pretty tasty and does not require refrigeration until opened. With a couple people, a pouch would be about one serving. Pretty good idea Crash

----------


## canid

things to remember about bacon:

1.) bacon is one of he few foods most of us seem to cook nearly to the point of complete sterilization, as well to to the point of very low moisture. because of this, it is initially very tough for microorganisms to grow in it if it is stored under conditions that do not allow it to re-absorb moisture. this basically means cool, dry conditions. if refrigerated, it is perfectly capable of keeping as long as it is dry. if fully dehydrated first, and packaged in a sealed container, it would keep as long as any jerky made from fatty meat, since the intense cooking has already rendered it safe to eat.

2.) bacon is fatty. these fats wil turn rancid just like any other oily food. the result will be an off taste to the fat which most people find unpleasant, and is probably carcinogenic (though bacon is already carcinogenic, so this is a matter of degrees).

3.) commercial bacon is loaded with preservatives. while these are not good for you, they are great - especially in low moisture foods in preventing the growth of microbial pathogens.

while all of this makes it sound like bacon should have phenomenal keeping ability, remember;
4.) bacon is both habit forming and delicious. because of this, if you are keeping already cooked bacon on hand for more than 2 days, no matter the quantity, you are doing something wrong.

----------


## roar-k

Well Saturday morning at the Jamboree I cooked over 1lb. of bacon and no one wanted any; I even made homemade biscuits and gravy and scrambled eggs.  I ended up eating all the bacon, most of the biscuits, and half the gravy.  Let's just say when I got home.....

----------


## canid

that is a terrible, terrible shame.

----------


## shiftyer1

I've fried bacon and cooked it in cornbread which sits on the counter covered with a towel 2 or 3 days for 20 years.  Haven't had a problem yet.  I also use bacon in an egg dish with is good for 4-5 days in the fridge.  Depending on the environment I think bacon would keep longer than most would think.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

wow, you ate 1lb of bacon....I can hear your pipes hardening all the way from here LOL

----------


## roar-k

> wow, you ate 1lb of bacon....I can hear your pipes hardening all the way from here LOL


You know, it was worth it.  Next Jamboree I am going to cook lots of bacon and see what happens.  This time if it's turned down I am going to put some in the bottom of people's sleeping bags and then all the critters will come for the bacon...

----------


## Rick

I surely must have missed that somehow. I never turn down bacon or biscuits and gravy for that matter. Perhaps I was busy spearing bears or practicing with my glow-in-the-dark sling.

----------


## canid

> ...or practicing with my glow-in-the-dark sling


oh you and your gaudy thongs...

----------


## Rick

Not this time, brother. We're talking serious bear killin' stuff. Just ask the boys.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Well Saturday morning at the Jamboree I cooked over 1lb. of bacon and no one wanted any; I even made homemade biscuits and gravy and scrambled eggs.  I ended up eating all the bacon, most of the biscuits, and half the gravy.  Let's just say when I got home.....


I'm not sure if I would have been disappointed or happy .....

----------


## roar-k

rebel said he was full on his own bacon, I think he cooked around 1lb. as well.

Well next time I will get you all with my bacon!

----------


## Trabitha

Just putting this out there...
I've used the ziplock vacuums sealer thing and the seals couldn't hold up for any amount of time when in the freezer.  They are still press sealed, but with the vacuum hole in the center, it leaves yet another location to fail.  The only true way I've found that works for freezing extended periods is the traditional vacuum sealer that heat seals.

edited to add:
I would NEVER hike/camp out here with bacon.  The smell is TOO strong and we have some MONSTER bear out here.  Even in a sealed container they can smell it...and once you open it to eat it...game over.  Can't very well bury a plastic bag, ya know?

thatisall!   :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

were you up or down wind of everybody when you cooked this bacon ???

----------


## Trabitha

> I've fried bacon and cooked it in cornbread which sits on the counter covered with a towel 2 or 3 days for 20 years.  Haven't had a problem yet.  I also use bacon in an egg dish with is good for 4-5 days in the fridge.  Depending on the environment I think bacon would keep longer than most would think.


I've never heard of bacon in cornbread...just put the cooked bacon in the cornbread before baking it?  Sounds neat with the sweet and salty combo!  I've got to try it!  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

Must've been downwind. You don't seriously think Crash and Rick would intentionally miss a Bacon Buttie do you?

----------


## Rick

Weeeeell. I'm not sure what a Buttie is so I may or may not miss it. Buttie, chances are if it has anything to do with bacon I'm probably in.

----------


## roar-k

I usually use turkey bacon when I go backpacking though.  Seems like there is less grease and when I use a paper towel to get the excess off they are quite dry.  The reason I usually have them 24hrs. later is because bacon does not last once you start eating it.  With that said I could possibly see it going another day or so.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Not this time, brother. We're talking serious bear killin' stuff. Just ask the boys.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Thanks for posting that Rick! I hadn't seen that one so I saved it on my PC. Funny though I think I'm the only one that even saw a bear! That was on my way to the store, a cub was trying to cross the road while people stopped in the road and photographed it.

Bacon? You cooked Bacon Roar-k? Dagnabbit! I can promise if the boys had known you had bacon..... well you might have been able to get a slice before they devoured it all! Those two normally eat more bacon than me and Dottie!

----------


## gordy

> I was just thinking about bacon,,,,   How long do you suppose it would keep in your pack ?  in other words,,  If i fried some Bacon (crisp) and put it in a ziplock,  who long would it last if kept in a backpack on a camping trip or whatever ?  seems to me it would be ok for a very long time,,,,   ??   Thoughts ?


I really don't know about this one.

----------


## Rick

Personally, I think he kept the bacon to himself along with the biscuits and gravy. He's just trying to make the rest of us look bad.

----------


## Justin Case

> I usually use turkey bacon when I go backpacking though.  Seems like there is less grease and when I use a paper towel to get the excess off they are quite dry.  The reason I usually have them 24hrs. later is because bacon does not last once you start eating it.  With that said I could possibly see it going another day or so.


Does it taste like regular Bacon ?   I had some turkey Chili awhile back and was surprised it was just as good as that made with hamburger...

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I haven't done this only heard it. Maybe someone might want to try it. I seem to recall we had a minister of science on here once upon a time. Supposedly you can place uncooked pork immediately in a sealed container and it will yield maggots. Doing the same with beef is not supposed to do the same? Anyone heard this?

I think this is why my buddy told me this...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis

----------


## Justin Case

I have heard that pork has worms and ya gotta cook it well done,,,    wow,, cooked pork producing maggots ?  I doubt that's possible,,,  but if it is,,, YUCK !

----------


## shiftyer1

Trabitha....yes I cook the bacon and crumble it up and put it in the batter,  along with a can of corn and diced jalapeno.  Sometimes I add a little chedder cheese also.  I make my cornbread a little on the sweeter side also.

----------


## crashdive123

> BUT.... once you open the Boars Head, what do you do to re-seal it and take the air/moisture out?


Ya big silly.  There are only seven slices in a pouch.  That's snack size.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I have heard that pork has worms and ya gotta cook it well done,,,    wow,, cooked pork producing maggots ?  I doubt that's possible,,,  but if it is,,, YUCK !


Sorry Justin was editing my post when you posted...it is uncooked. Refered to as Trichonella.

----------


## crashdive123

> I haven't done this only heard it. Maybe someone might want to try it. I seem to recall we had a minister of science on here once upon a time. Supposedly you can place uncooked pork immediately in a sealed container and it will yield maggots. Doing the same with beef is not supposed to do the same? Anyone heard this?
> 
> I think this is why my buddy told me this...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis


From fully cooked pork you won't have any trichina worms crawling around.  The dead little critters just add flavor.......and something to use a toothpick on in between your teeth.

----------


## Justin Case

> From fully cooked pork you won't have any trichina worms crawling around.  The dead little critters just add flavor.......and something to use a toothpick on in between your teeth.


Yuck yuck yuck yuck YUCK !

----------


## roar-k

> Does it taste like regular Bacon ?   I had some turkey Chili awhile back and was surprised it was just as good as that made with hamburger...


Yes, it's quite good.  By the way Hardee's is now serving turkey burgers.

----------


## Rick

CS - You won't find too much of that today. Pork today, commercial pork anyway, is raised in an environmentally safe building and the little porkers are fed grain. The "farmers" even wear hazard suits because they generally raise the pigs as a subcontractor to a large meat processor and they are responsible for any loss. Back when piggies ran loose you certainly could run into that problem but not so much today. 

Everything you wanted to know about pork. 

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/...able/index.asp

----------


## oldsoldier

> If you have your heart set on back packing with cooked bacon.....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That was gonna be my suggestion. Local grocery sells store brand ( schnucks ) that has a shelf life unopened for about a year.

----------


## Victorbe77

I have a question about bacon, I got some frozen+cooked bacon from costco, then went hiking for 2hrs. Then drove home for 30-45min, unloaded all the groceries, (all non-perishables) but I forgot to put the bacon in the freezer, not sure how I overlooked this. Discovered it the next day in my car, still sealed (Factory vac-packed ziplock bag). Can I re-freeze the unopened pack of bacon, and cook and eat later? I live in Virginia and its summer, so its hot out, just so you know.

----------


## crashdive123

There are a few concerns with refreezing meats.  One is the growth of bacteria (freezing only slows it down - doesn't stop it).  Since the package has not been opened, that should not be an issue.  Another concern is freezer burn, but again - since the package has not been opened it shouldn't be an issue.  A third issue could be the meat going rancid.

All in all - I think you are OK to refreeze it.  When you do thaw it and open the package - if there is any "not normal" odor, then I would discard it.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Tactical Bacon..... I swear if that pig has a scope, flash hider and rail on it, I am tossing a frag at it and giving up on pork......I am getting soooooooooooooo effffffin tire of tactical being added to dang near everything... like tactical coffee, tactical rain tires... blah blah blah.....TACTICAL CONDOMS....really.... NO REALLY...........hangs my head and sheds a tear a lil...... WE ARE TALKIN BACON HERE


Tactical condoms?  I seriously have to get out more.

----------


## Rick

What exactly is frozen+cooked bacon? Any uncooked meat left out for 24 hours should be discarded. According to the USDA bacteria can double on raw meat in as little as 20 minutes. That's a lot of bacteria in 24 hours. I live by the adage, "When in doubt, toss it out". 

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/con...df?MOD=AJPERES

----------


## hunter63

I live by the adage....."I don't eat sniffed food"....as in "Here, smell this, does it smell OK to you?".......Not anymore.

Of course it would be different if I was out surviving........

----------


## Rick

You and I think a lot alike. 

"So, how was that bacon?"
"(HUURRRRRL). Okay, (breathing hard). Tasted funny (Huuurrrrrl)." 
"So....you got the flu or what?"
"Yeah, (gagging)....or what."

I strive to avoid the above scenario.

----------


## Batch

How about cured and salted bacon. It is shipped wrapped in butcher paper and the label says no refrigeration needed and that some mold is expected. Just scrape it off and your fine.

I have kept mine refrigerated and I have cooked with it. It is too salty as it is to fry up a peace like bacon. They say to soak it for 45 minutes in water if you want to fry it. I have used it more as a seasoning along the lines of pork and beans, pork thrown into your collard greens. I fried some up to get some grease to fry my eggs in and it wasn't bad for that. 

I cut off a chunk and was gonna let it sit without refrigeration. But, one of the guys that went camping took it home and put it in his fridge. Since he took something that didn't belong to him. I think I will cut off another chunk and keep it some where till the winter camping season. About 6 months of South Florida heat and humidity. Let him be our genea pig. LOL Just kidding... I think...

----------


## Victorbe77

frozen, pre-cooked bacon. Which is cooked, then vacuum-packed, sealed and then frozen. Or at least thats the order I assume, they could be frozen before packaging.
Also this bacon was mostly for my stupid fathers omelettes so I could care less if he gets sick. Just wanted to know in case I wanted some.

----------


## Rick

I've heard of frozen bacon. I've heard of precooked bacon. But I can't say I've ever heard or seen frozen pre-cooked bacon. I'm not sure I understand the need to do both. Precooked is generally shelf stable because of the packaging and/or the tons of preservatives (but, hey, they taste good too). 

And now I have another question. Is your father stupid or is your father's omelettes stupid? Since the adjective "stupid" is being used to describe the possessive noun "father" I just thought a clarification might be in order. Since you don't seem to care if he gets sick or not I assume your reference is to your father. To wit, man, that's cold.

----------


## Firesong

You guys realize bacon is cured before packaged right?  As well the last case of actual trichinosis was way back... May be something they worried about in the 50's and 60's but not lately. 
Cook it up and freeze it.. Then use it as needed. Don't get too paranoid.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well this is a thread...for answers to Cure (Saltpeter) & Smoke Ham or Shelf Stable Bacon... http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/458/458-223/458-223.html


Cooked Store bought Bacon is not preserved for "backpacking".. it will work for a few days... even after opening and is expensive. I will be honest - I cannot wrap my mind around this "stuff" - when there is better stuff available...There is a store bought version with no work and exspensive but I can't find it on the net




Ok there is a problem with some of the previous posts - some cheap bacons are "water added" bacon and  cannot be used well in a dryer as the oils, fats and watter can overwhelm the bottom of the dryer,,, most well known bacon is not like this so if you try this and the kitchen table gets wet - don't use that brand anymore...

*BACON JERKY NESCO STYLE*

First couple of times just two trays... take your favorite bacon and drop half the pack in bowl - then add really good BBQ sauce (one without Corn Syrup-too sticky) Add a teaspoon of hot sauce mix to coat.

spray the trays with a non stick and lay out the strips as best you can without crossing one over the other... Run at 160° Run a darn long time... all night and then some.... the grease will hit the bottom. I have no idea how long it lasts.... it disappears far too quickly.

----------


## Rick

@ firesong - Bacteria will still grow on it. It's still raw meat even though it has been cured. The OP said it was cooked+frozen then left out for 24 hours. And trichinosis can still be contracted from free range pork. It has nothing to do with curing the bacon. The reason we don't have a trichinosis concern in commercial pork is because they are housed in environment barns from birth to slaughter and/or they have been grain fed. Nothing paranoid about bacteria growth.

----------


## hunter63

The colonial soldiers have had a slab of this stiff for 12 years ....as a display .......

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-refrigaration

----------


## Batch

Hunter that is what I have that I ordered from that thread and link. How have you used it and with what results?

----------


## hunter63

Well we got it, and have been kinda on the road ever since........first at "The Place" then to Louisiana.

We did hack off a hunk, DW cubed it and added to her baked beans, as far a I could tell it was good....many pieces per serving instead of two per can.

Haven't tried slicing and frying.....hide is like a piece of wood, so have to figure out if I need to cut it off first then slice it? or try to slice with the hide on. 

Ate a piece raw and didn't die, but was very salty........

----------


## crashdive123

Cut it with your bandsaw, soak in cold water, fry away.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Pfft! I reject your premise.
> 
>  Cooked bacon will be eaten, long before it can go bad.
> 
> (Who are you trying to kid?) LOL


My thought exactly - it would never last long enough around me to make it into my pack !  But I have bought bacon jerky at Walmart before that is pretty good !

----------


## Rick

> Cut it with your bandsaw, soak in cold water, fry away.




I thought I'd add a little help.....Cut it with your bandsaw, COUNT FINGERS, soak in cold water, fry away.

----------


## crashdive123

The water should wash away any blood as long as you don't let it sit too long.

----------


## Rick

And cooking it will kill any bacteria that was in the blood. Oh, yeah. You can give the fingers to the dog to gnaw on.

----------


## hunter63

She prefers shoes.......?
As in, "Hey you little ship....come back here with that".

----------


## Wildthang

A guy I work with brought some bacon jerky to work last week. It was bagged just like beef jerky and would probably last just as long! It was not as good as fresh bacon but it wasn't bad either. Is there ever any bad bacon :Confused:

----------


## Rick

Only the bacon that misbehaves. But they generally are all pretty good.

----------


## Batch

> A guy I work with brought some bacon jerky to work last week. It was bagged just like beef jerky and would probably last just as long! It was not as good as fresh bacon but it wasn't bad either. Is there ever any bad bacon


I bought a bag of that at Publix. Opened the bag the bag at camp and it didn't last the days ride. I would say I still prefer peppered or carne seca beef jerky to it though.

----------


## crashdive123

I've tried a few brands of bacon jerky - some was better than others, but none of it bad.  As I recall, it didn't last too long at the last jamboree.

----------


## Victorbe77

It is highly salted, so, no clue

----------


## 1stimestar

> Well we got it, and have been kinda on the road ever since........first at "The Place" then to Louisiana.
> 
> We did hack off a hunk, DW cubed it and added to her baked beans, as far a I could tell it was good....many pieces per serving instead of two per can.
> 
> Haven't tried slicing and frying.....hide is like a piece of wood, so have to figure out if I need to cut it off first then slice it? or try to slice with the hide on. 
> 
> Ate a piece raw and didn't die, but was very salty........


I use my ulu to cut it off all at once.  A fillet knife would be good too.

----------

